
Paul Graham on Getting Rich: The Two Things You Need - DiabloD3
https://betterhumans.coach.me/paul-graham-on-getting-rich-the-two-things-you-need-36c76b2d22bf
======
clueless123
Begs the question: Is getting rich the true goal of life?

~~~
toomuchtodo
"The Top 5 Regrets Of The Dying"

[http://www.collective-evolution.com/2013/04/27/the-
top-5-reg...](http://www.collective-evolution.com/2013/04/27/the-
top-5-regrets-of-the-dying/)

1\. I wish I’d had the courage to live a life true to myself, not the life
others expected of me.

2\. I wish I hadn’t worked so hard.

3\. I wish I’d had the courage to express my feelings.

4\. I wish I had stayed in touch with my friends.

5\. I wish that I had let myself be happier.

Along with the above, the "perfect" income for happiness is between
$75k-$161k/year (based on several different sources I've consumed). Everything
above that is superfluous.

Disclaimer: I have one family member, and three friends, all with net worths
above $10 million. None of them are happy. YMMV.

